# Shark Fishing



## F1SHER (Jul 1, 2010)

I was wondering about structures to fish for shark off of, Bob Sykes? The little octagon peir by it? The peir by 3 mile? Any suggestions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Personally, I avoid structure due to lost rigging... I prefer to target current differences caused by deeper "ditches" or SAFE sandbars... I want my bait in more open areas with current varying... Sometimes my best action is in a slower current others it seems better when I find a current that is noticeably stronger than other spots to either side of my bait...

Brent


----------

